# Organization help for my freelance kit



## narcissa (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I just bought the most delcious bag from ebay that is sold on QVC by Lori Greiner and it's absolutely perfect for freelance.  It's always upright, on wheels and has tons of little compartments to use.  The only problem is, I dont know how to organize what is going in the main compartment. I want to make everything nice and neat and prevent them from rolling around too much.  In the pockets on the "hooked" part, I organized them as "eyes, lips, face" but now I have 6 foundations, 10 MSF, 6 palettes, and a few odds and ends that are too big. What do you guys use for you kit when you're on the go?

This is the bag (not my pic)






I like everything to be very compartmentalized, this is what I will be transferring my lipsticks 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12587635  38

My bag:





It's about the size of the large sephora train case. Also, what can I use to pad it so nothing cracks in case I bump the bag into something? Foam? Bubble wrap? 


Grazi!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 20, 2009)

^Sorry, I can't help you with packing your bag... I am not an organized person at all LOL... but I NEED one of those bags for travel.  Thanks for sharing!!!  and Good luck- it looks amazing!!!


----------

